# Advice on teams in DC area



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

I went to a race for the first time yesterday and it seems that if you want to really get into racing joining a team is the way to go. I'm looking for advice on which teams offer the best coaching for juniors (I'm turning 18 in November). Location is also important as I don't want to spend hours driving to and from training rides this winter. I live in Bethesda MD. Thanks a lot.


----------



## cbass (Nov 14, 2001)

Team Snow Valley, Artemis, and NCVC seem to have good Jr programs.


----------

